#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Landmark 5000.1.0

## diego.saboyad

hi friends, i need your help with the license for landmark 5000.1.0, chiefly for openwells.



Thank USee More: Landmark 5000.1.0

----------


## wbs1997

hi friends, i need your help with the license for landmark 5000.1.0, chiefly for openwells.

Thank U

----------


## oil man

you may upload the installer ，then someone will make lic.

----------


## zeeshan225

Try this license. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## olubij

does anyone have tutorail or manual on troubleshooting discovery5000 geographix.... thanks

----------


## olubij

I am having error while loading shapefile into geoaltas or trying to create an isomap layer.....can anyone help please

----------


## oil man

you may upload the installer ，then someone will make lic

----------


## dafenshi

yes the installer please

----------


## castornorono

the link is canceled not can download

----------


## dafenshi

which Link??

----------


## joseluismondragon

here u got the links ow installation 5000 files

ill apreciate the license to be shared

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkan

please share the license file for OW 5000


Regards

----------


## JONNYQUEST

Zeeshan225



Link for license is dead. Will you upload it again.????See More: Landmark 5000.1.0

----------


## JONNYQUEST

*dear zeeshan225*

License link is dead, Will u upload it again?????????????

----------


## periprocto

there is not license, is a link of a guy that sell it

----------


## rhcp

> here u got the links ow installation 5000 files
> 
> ill apreciate the license to be shared
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those are Engineer Desktop & Drilling installation files, no OpenWorks in archive.

----------


## dongyongcang

please shared license

----------


## adola_sheemy

Still need the license

----------


## Robo

-----

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

please share the licence

----------


## carlito666

license please!

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

this software landmark R5000.1.0 is for drilling and completion package
BUT THERE IS NO LICENCE
Can you doctor make a licence

----------


## darknv

Please lic (

----------


## blackbahrian

> here u got the links ow installation 5000 files
> 
> ill apreciate the license to be shared
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Links are dead dearz!

----------


## khaledagwa

License Please??

See More: Landmark 5000.1.0

----------


## alyrasyid

I need this Land_mark openwells... link is dead.. please reuplod

----------


## carlito666

C'mon, don't hesitate to post the license!

----------


## alyrasyid

yes please.. installer and .... med...

Rgds

----------


## HULKinc

Mr, please update the links...

Thanks a lot

----------


## joseluismondragon

please share de lic...... or cra..... i'll upload the soft please share it to joseluism0@hotmail.com

----------


## alyrasyid

@joseluismondragon, please upload open w e l ls first, some body here will folow up with cur...

----------


## polkoks4

please update the links...

Thanks a lot

----------


## khaledagwa

Please links + license

----------


## polkoks4

Please links + license

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

I load the software later, but now I can not because I am working in land rig in algeria

----------


## alyrasyid

Waiting for re-upload links from @BOUGHELOUM  

Regards,
Aly

----------


## boom-boom

pls i need vip reservoir simulator. any doctor to treat a very sick child who wanna starting learning res simulation,



thanksSee More: Landmark 5000.1.0

----------


## alyrasyid

please reupload intaller and med...

thanks and regards

----------


## wbs1997

anyone have openworks seiswork please upload!

----------


## polkoks4

please reupload intaller and med...

thanks

----------


## joseluismondragon

good nigth to everyone, her u'll find the links to download EDM 5000, the only thing i need is someone to share or make a lic.. , med... or cr....ck to this soft, please send the med.. to 
joseluism0@hotmail.com PLEASE SHARE as i do!

there r 5 parts no pass, 4 of those are 300 mb, the last one is 14 mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

enjoy

DONT FORGET TO SHARE THE LIC O DOC WE MISS U A LOT!

----------


## khaledagwa

Anyone send license?

----------


## khaledagwa

???/

----------


## cemoi1

> good nigth to everyone, her u'll find the links to download EDM 5000, the only thing i need is someone to share or make a lic.. , med... or cr....ck to this soft, please send the med.. to 
> joseluism0@hotmail.com PLEASE SHARE as i do!
> 
> there r 5 parts no pass, 4 of those are 300 mb, the last one is 14 mb
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



thx ya man soooooooo much u did a great effort 
also we need u to upload if u can openwells
thx alot

----------


## Jasem

thanks to share :-)

----------


## khaledagwa

where is the license?

----------


## cemoi1

not yet
does any one able to share openwells?

----------


## ipatah

please share lic

----------


## lino2008

please any one have the password for database

See More: Landmark 5000.1.0

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

lic*** please

----------


## fifa11111

Please, we all need a license. Share your files

----------


## ali12

These links are for full landmark package or just for EDM?

----------


## khaledagwa

Any help please?

----------


## khaledagwa

Please??

----------


## tlj99

lic?

----------


## periprocto

someone can share the setup free?
THX

----------


## fifa11111

Dear, Friends
I have a problem.
I installed the software Landmark Nexus-VIP5000
But not working module 3Dview
I thought the problem was in Exceed, but I have worked Plotview, which also uses Exceed.
I made a screenshot 
What should I do to worked 3Dview?
Regards,
fifa11111

----------


## tatoportable

Jose luis do you have the EDM 5000 file I could down load only on megaupload.
Or if somebody else can help me on this;
many thanks

----------


## geologist2010

the links give error, please check it

----------


## seel_20

Please only the link on megaupload is working.
Please can you upload it again
Thanks

----------


## Kamo

> good nigth to everyone, her u'll find the links to download EDM 5000, the only thing i need is someone to share or make a lic.. , med... or cr....ck to this soft, please send the med.. to 
> joseluism0@hotmail.com PLEASE SHARE as i do!
> 
> there r 5 parts no pass, 4 of those are 300 mb, the last one is 14 mb
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...



Please can you upload parts 1,3 & 5 on megaupld. They are no longer on badongo.com

Thanks.See More: Landmark 5000.1.0

----------


## aspirett

please update links

----------


## mariosarmiento

Please, can you upload again the parts 1, 3 and 5.

Thanks for your time and help.

----------


## rchumpi

Please, can you upload again the parts 1, 3 and 5.

Thanks!!!

----------


## rhcp

Could someone upload installer for OpenWorks R5000 linux + Seisworks?

----------


## petroguy24

please update links

----------


## aspirett

please please update links

----------


## lino2008

please upload openworks

----------


## mkan

please upload openworks

----------


## mares80

joseluis
please, can you type the links again?
tks

----------


## mares80

Please, some one can share again. links are no working.
and lic. please!

----------


## paolomaldini

mondragon  upload

----------


## sibaranski

I am desperate to get DOX or Software for planning trajectory. I tried to d/l Landmark you guys gave in the link. But unfortunately it has been deleted from the server. Can anyone help again? Thanks.

See More: Landmark 5000.1.0

----------


## roughneck1

can anyone update the uploads. only megaupload works :/

----------


## ahmed radwan

please i need data for petrel 2009 my email: geo-aaar@hotmail.com

----------


## khaledagwa

We still waiting the license file please?

----------


## sigit

the above links are dead , please re-upload it ...

----------


## Anwar_en

Hello
I found this license in a post for Promax, named license_R5000
It may be work 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Plz share re upload.

----------


## haldir

i need the package OWDBSetup_linux_with_Oracle.zip.
Help me please!

----------


## jrtn

who has the license for landmark EDM 5000.1?

----------


## zahir984

here you go. Change the yellow highlighted text with your computer name. 

 #
# Landmark R5000 License file
#
SERVER experien-d24d34. ID=7700-7700 2013
DAEMON licsrv /owhome/lam/bin/licsrv /owhome/lam/licsrv.opt
FEATURE ADT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A747A4F828E8 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=206A9FF63DF8 \
V7.1_LK=A5C7A6F928E8 V7.1_SIGN=A45867DCFADA
FEATURE ASSETJOURNAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B1A115BBE42C \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F11BB568981A \
V7.1_LK=CD9F15B9E421 V7.1_SIGN=D7B3502ABD46
FEATURE ASSETPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6B11EEE3EF5B \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F8B32C367C4C \
V7.1_LK=ED0FEEE1EF7A V7.1_SIGN=145C7C3C4228
FEATURE ASSETVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A993CB50BEFB \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=50559E48A946 \
V7.1_LK=369ED45BBEFB V7.1_SIGN=869564E6FA8E
FEATURE BLACKOIL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F6C32B41A73F \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F8D100426C1A \
V7.1_LK=3EBA2B419E56 V7.1_SIGN=2819F48A6514
FEATURE CDARCHIVER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0C21BB4E7D8A \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A84C124270FC \
V7.1_LK=0C47BB578481 V7.1_SIGN=569599885AF4
FEATURE CDS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1BA1EA3F5FA7 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C2360E7AB0D2 \
V7.1_LK=1D27E8585FA7 V7.1_SIGN=1C118A70F3BC
FEATURE CEMENT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4CE99E64A7DE \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=0495CB229F38 V7.1_LK=0341FF67AF65 V7.1_SIGN=7832961E8E24
FEATURE CFWBGS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 87E76CEF7B36 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C900B52C3F58 \
V7.1_LK=85B66CEF8A36 V7.1_SIGN=17CF02CEEA30
FEATURE CFWSESTEM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 234F4B4E1500 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0FD8EC2E98D6 \
V7.1_LK=FC3634351500 V7.1_SIGN=84062CDA1C88
FEATURE COMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DCAEA87301D4 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=5281520E27E4 V7.1_LK=1D90FAF4B7F8 V7.1_SIGN=8EA373C0DA98
FEATURE COMPASS_SURV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 ADD23232CDD4 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=A3F860F0BF84 V7.1_LK=C41C44FC1EE1 V7.1_SIGN=996FCDCEE542
FEATURE COMPASS_SURV_PLAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A90A77B89E15 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=29CC92906CE4 V7.1_LK=A5987A222D71 V7.1_SIGN=40F0B490BEAE
FEATURE COMPASS_SURV_PLAN_AC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4531B953D70C \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=FE6F3F2E45C8 V7.1_LK=6B6571BBD6CB V7.1_SIGN=24E1B7149306
FEATURE DATA_ANALYZER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EDAC666F10AC \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=599D7C0A5678 V7.1_LK=310A2E207789 V7.1_SIGN=6E5C92827CDE
FEATURE DATALOAD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B6BBBA76AB68 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=BF2C6EF6DDC2 V7.1_LK=649DFDA50E5D V7.1_SIGN=2F1A5E2E6E64
FEATURE DEPTHCHARGE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9070262DED44 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5385F08471C2 \
V7.1_LK=92B0242CED44 V7.1_SIGN=8B844AA08D4E
FEATURE DEPTHCHARGEUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9777D2EB9131 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=953BFECCF188 \
V7.1_LK=E377EBEB932F V7.1_SIGN=DE991F7635B2
FEATURE DMS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D1CD9A5DED33 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=2241D2DEA044 V7.1_LK=5A6C43E61240 V7.1_SIGN=DD11EE083C3E
FEATURE DMS_CMG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4F4EB44C7E79 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=9A170E004346 V7.1_LK=5B0D7F459749 V7.1_SIGN=EC46DCC44DE4
FEATURE DMS_ECLIPSE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 553CEB058221 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=9B4B4CDEFD02 V7.1_LK=B5041F88116D V7.1_SIGN=F49E0C5480AC
FEATURE DMS_GRID licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D8B6318CB83A \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=1A669ED4060C V7.1_LK=6D8A1F211DFC V7.1_SIGN=BFDE0918C896
FEATURE DMS_GRID_3P licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EC44269420D6 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=5131DDD6D8C8 V7.1_LK=A9FC425191EA V7.1_SIGN=2E499E9263F4
FEATURE DMS_HIST licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A9EF713A15A2 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=C75B8BD88A64 V7.1_LK=73D74CAA313E V7.1_SIGN=DEA09E5E6806
FEATURE DMS_NEXUS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7A46C52CF80B \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=3BAE00C8117C V7.1_LK=EC9247DCB23C V7.1_SIGN=C306348653EE
FEATURE DMS_OPT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 36FBFA483B00 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=4030543A6A24 V7.1_LK=DFB2EEFEFFE6 V7.1_SIGN=1FF56792D69C
FEATURE DMS_OPT_OPTQUEST licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D400B6A1B842 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=0846C0707626 V7.1_LK=EC75768AFBCA V7.1_SIGN=951A8CAAA0B6
FEATURE DMS_PETEX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1AF3D35D2F15 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=A26858909CEA V7.1_LK=34F9559B047A V7.1_SIGN=C11F8BA63238
FEATURE DMS_POSTPROC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0020419CA7A2 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=08D5BCBCF51E V7.1_LK=10FB6283EE6B V7.1_SIGN=B237EAA64EBA
FEATURE DMS_SPREADSHEET licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5866C3649966 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=566DC92609C4 V7.1_LK=3F490FD98019 V7.1_SIGN=4B817D48FD10
FEATURE DMS_VIP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C1C1BCC60630 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=EE37129AF134 V7.1_LK=52149F2313AA V7.1_SIGN=2E0F5F86575E
FEATURE DRILLVIEW_KM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E481FAD8ED44 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E2E65706E88C \
V7.1_LK=AC83FADAED33 V7.1_SIGN=EE924AA4EBB6
FEATURE DSEM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3B3A371E69E8 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D274F9E664D0 \
V7.1_LK=693C372069D3 V7.1_SIGN=825D773C762C
FEATURE DSPOWERGRID licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0F3F7ECD1DAF \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=D874693206BC V7.1_LK=FDCB9248EDAD V7.1_SIGN=D9896DAA00A2
FEATURE DSSLAM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B3ACE99B2EBB \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=412249F2EFD6 \
V7.1_LK=B163E99B25BB V7.1_SIGN=6F21D074F6B2
FEATURE DSUPSCALER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1609354CC3F0 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=BA09100673AC V7.1_LK=5FB5CD271D4B V7.1_SIGN=C4E744A0C8D0
FEATURE DT3DV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3DF430A1179E \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=2402FED89790 V7.1_LK=DE10D7A2FF20 V7.1_SIGN=A180E1121940
FEATURE DTEXPLORER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DFC16682C434 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=58405C2CDEAE \
V7.1_LK=DFF9668FD327 V7.1_SIGN=9AFFB4784870
FEATURE DTEXPRESS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5F07DA7C6CB7 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BA024620B070 \
V7.1_LK=A006D77B6CB7 V7.1_SIGN=C3272FD269C4
FEATURE DTGRIDGENR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2E54727E67CD \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=147FD11ECB0A V7.1_LK=9C43B96C2F9A V7.1_SIGN=9B194864875E
FEATURE DTGUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 549DC6F3FEF3 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=56ED6AE4B7C0 V7.1_LK=F9B4AD709986 V7.1_SIGN=44D2B88043C4
FEATURE DTINTERPRETER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A2EA120B3A4F \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=488819D8F33E \
V7.1_LK=C0EAF90B3C4D V7.1_SIGN=D18C15704E0E
FEATURE DTPVT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 45E753B98B88 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=A9CCDEF05924 V7.1_LK=A6D5BD95CAAF V7.1_SIGN=7D9F717A6DC2
FEATURE DTSIMRESPLUS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7AE8273EFBEA \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=9E9393D20FEA V7.1_LK=2BCE87AF099A V7.1_SIGN=128E9BA2A804
FEATURE DTSIMRESPLUS3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3B254A78C2B5 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=41CAB9D2154E \
V7.1_LK=3D504A78ADB5 V7.1_SIGN=49931BBEF2AE
FEATURE DUAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0DABD2E268DA \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=7CF087EC57F6 V7.1_LK=26B1E43535C2 V7.1_SIGN=4C221034F072
FEATURE EDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 80FBA4513B0B \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=0FC280F26A4A V7.1_LK=BC0A98D4B9E1 V7.1_SIGN=0CEA47465252
FEATURE EDM_DEVKIT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B296CE086718 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=80810C9EEF38 \
V7.1_LK=B2F3CED182FF V7.1_SIGN=C2CCC00ED456
FEATURE FASTTRACK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BD5B26D5D09D \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=91B2BADC3016 \
V7.1_LK=0C4C15C6D09D V7.1_SIGN=234458E8AFB0
FEATURE FIELDPLAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 023957636522 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=638D286C8496 V7.1_LK=79D966A9A982 V7.1_SIGN=99C26C324330
FEATURE FZAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F5EC13EAD888 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2BA3AF80859E \
V7.1_LK=53EA13E8D86B V7.1_SIGN=D1ABFE7ACCEE
FEATURE GEO2FLOW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 80A1C17C6658 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7CD60ECC13B0 \
V7.1_LK=DC82C17C4735 V7.1_SIGN=B7DE33C42E60
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_DECISION_SUITE licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
99912ADD4F67 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=9B820E620486 V7.1_LK=1464683B7AEE V7.1_SIGN=8535C928F4F2
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_ECONOMICS licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
E85A4A072C0A VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=3C36A5843A7E V7.1_LK=0860CC2F241B V7.1_SIGN=73E3297CA980
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_GRAPHICS licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
3CD147F03843 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=8440E1227458 V7.1_LK=F2C16BDAB60D V7.1_SIGN=5EFD9596BFAE
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_INTERNATIONAL_MOD licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
07C476B0FFD6 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=C89717E27B94 V7.1_LK=342B3274EA6B V7.1_SIGN=A987B0006D3A
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_INTERNATIONAL_USER licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
9E86F0D57927 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=EBFD53DEA6CC V7.1_LK=DAA88954666C V7.1_SIGN=0A50030493DE
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_OPTIMIZER licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
8B4BB9C33F22 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=3E64F0ACCABA V7.1_LK=066EE4216D10 V7.1_SIGN=049C47AC9E82
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_PORTFOLIO licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
6BBB27C6E119 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=6E7405F4FC80 V7.1_LK=422E517D9311 V7.1_SIGN=C0FA5070D27C
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_PROJECT_MGR licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 \
D8443ADF4C07 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=EAA3F820B42A V7.1_LK=773CA2B88BAE V7.1_SIGN=C1923EE0EFB6
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_RMS licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 86DC15848041 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=FB7873ECBFC8 V7.1_LK=655922BD3323 V7.1_SIGN=4B3957E8EF74
FEATURE GGX_ARIES_RS_LINK licsrv 5000.01 30-dec-2077 999 BD9AAB3035A1 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=5D070C4C8966 V7.1_LK=83FD7CAD14D4 V7.1_SIGN=014162C84DDA
FEATURE GGX_DSC_DATAMGR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B886F1B02143 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=7BBBFCF4BD70 V7.1_LK=21192CB7C19B V7.1_SIGN=9CB8416A5862
FEATURE GGX_DSC_DATAMGR_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D1015C801452 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=1904B3BAD3F6 V7.1_LK=858A58DB076F V7.1_SIGN=5EC74EF21EA2
FEATURE GGX_DSC_FRAMEBUILDER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7D8B757897AF \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=55A29C504544 V7.1_LK=B56EC16787E7 V7.1_SIGN=59C556CE7306
FEATURE GGX_DSC_FRAMEBUILDER_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
577985D3A7EF VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=B3E504207822 V7.1_LK=58B31747B381 V7.1_SIGN=765B08CC163E
FEATURE GGX_DSC_GEOATLAS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F73D851F8735 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=197FF18C835E V7.1_LK=109A15324BBD V7.1_SIGN=CC6424FC9382
FEATURE GGX_DSC_GEOATLAS_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2020B22DC00D \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=3936F97456D0 V7.1_LK=DF1F26DF7A50 V7.1_SIGN=5129CAB80DC6
FEATURE GGX_DSC_ISOMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4C9EC88E1ED9 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=BC17CE6A4330 V7.1_LK=72810B311DBF V7.1_SIGN=FA274B4899C4
FEATURE GGX_DSC_ISOMAP_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D69E468BF1C1 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=5C894E8031AC V7.1_LK=59CC74EA05D5 V7.1_SIGN=1070A1F29FEC
FEATURE GGX_DSC_LEASEMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0B4407D276BB \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=0C634D5E7D84 V7.1_LK=D277046B4C2E V7.1_SIGN=0211699C01AC
FEATURE GGX_DSC_PRIZM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E5038621FC41 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=EB8B86B45F4E V7.1_LK=A5237D78FBA6 V7.1_SIGN=E28B7C24A8AE
FEATURE GGX_DSC_PRIZM_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 34F0F69361B9 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=0267E54AE924 V7.1_LK=AD731D9707AF V7.1_SIGN=3297793C6422
FEATURE GGX_DSC_PSTAX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0DB33E45DB34 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=AE8306BAA22E V7.1_LK=BD8372107F6E V7.1_SIGN=9C0BFDE2C280
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SCAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F4B2617E05D7 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=A5EFD6945D28 V7.1_LK=860619A5F357 V7.1_SIGN=5A7D8D741A2E
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SDE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 04F0AB22E1E2 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=EBEB99DA3976 V7.1_LK=7FBFDF51DBAA V7.1_SIGN=F5DFE6F03084
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7294C521982B \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=02FC73485942 V7.1_LK=0957C352D6F2 V7.1_SIGN=CF3485202432
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISVISION2D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BEB9FF4C8B15 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=E5E29850F546 V7.1_LK=54C2641B1248 V7.1_SIGN=3E3749BE1BA0
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISVISION2D3D_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
AE627FCF0029 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=63B5818ACF7A V7.1_LK=BD71EB48BBA5 V7.1_SIGN=12DD5B581E1E
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISVISION3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 66EE43641449 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=764B9400569E V7.1_LK=41D356EA1147 V7.1_SIGN=100A69A646F0
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SEISXCHANGE_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
07BAB054208D VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=4BF2494C27B4 V7.1_LK=311D7E1F9FDD V7.1_SIGN=281FFD8EA2D4
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SMARTSECTION licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A33DF0C7225D \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=A16FC3A827E8 V7.1_LK=3B961E51CE6A V7.1_SIGN=D8A59224EF66
FEATURE GGX_DSC_SMARTSECTION_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
6A0A51E035BC VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=77A06A3C6CD0 V7.1_LK=40578D7BC443 V7.1_SIGN=FD56BD14EC56
FEATURE GGX_DSC_WELLXCHANGE_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
E18B3AC739CD VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=042B3B903DF8 V7.1_LK=5043F8E17290 V7.1_SIGN=3439ADA2FCB6
FEATURE GGX_DSS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 90B34DC2CA0C \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=3C5C4882BB3A V7.1_LK=C95C0BDED3FC V7.1_SIGN=DF0B71F8C3A6
FEATURE GGX_LGM_AVO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8729DD78313E \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=67B61D948206 V7.1_LK=1913D78361BC V7.1_SIGN=8AD3EE38BA52
FEATURE GGX_LGM_BASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BFC856D4FA76 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=22A59A1E58D4 V7.1_LK=543C924FBB64 V7.1_SIGN=E5C67D5CA6D4
FEATURE GGX_LGM_GEOF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 47D87762D733 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=84B092D6346C V7.1_LK=F86D812181C1 V7.1_SIGN=53DA1C563168
FEATURE GGX_LGM_STRUCT_BASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A2A5AA3E5430 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=44958F3464F6 V7.1_LK=F989EA212716 V7.1_SIGN=573A1FA86FA6
FEATURE GGX_LGM_STRUCT_FK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1D200FAB7C47 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=D40C17084B66 V7.1_LK=A8D87F0C6F47 V7.1_SIGN=E0BF568A4BD8
FEATURE GGX_LGM_STRUCT_VIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5AA8F2949014 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=45B7456E2F60 V7.1_LK=88A95C89DB32 V7.1_SIGN=5D6F07ACB28E
FEATURE GGX_LGM_SYNTH licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 504E0A1BEA8A \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=17A43924BA0C V7.1_LK=2CD6D1B8219B V7.1_SIGN=DD9326862FA4
FEATURE GGX_LGM_WAVEX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 44A5E1062A3A \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=2AF8A9666F48 V7.1_LK=52164455F9B4 V7.1_SIGN=851DFCF6220C
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_AVO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1E10F19FB651 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=F62592A04A9C V7.1_LK=0FBA59BFB678 V7.1_SIGN=6F850DEEC538
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_BASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 05C6C59860C9 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=499448DE4688 V7.1_LK=97BD08AAB501 V7.1_SIGN=194049704990
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_GEOF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 75A53E0E2116 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=79E45C7C1826 V7.1_LK=A3FE82123E6B V7.1_SIGN=EB40DEF8CD82
FEATURE GGX_LGM_XSEC_LOGMODEL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
94CB1E025751 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=64ABDDF82C90 V7.1_LK=60E5554A32F9 V7.1_SIGN=23265C3490A8
FEATURE GOCAD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AF74FDC9DE06 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=C44A8D50F132 V7.1_LK=F4FEBF832AE4 V7.1_SIGN=D81891F063DA
FEATURE GP2THREADADD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F48F3CEF172E \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=9FE44252BCAA V7.1_LK=D541B22E95BC V7.1_SIGN=3E6D8296FA32
FEATURE GPBASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EB6FBCA094EA \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=D892667EB72A V7.1_LK=21BC9DDD9F26 V7.1_SIGN=4300F0D4B324
FEATURE GPEZMODEL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 484A6B12A1F6 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=8935000C5676 V7.1_LK=A4670795B54C V7.1_SIGN=D8B59EBA932A
FEATURE GPFULL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2019F23E05E6 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=FA4195E81AAC V7.1_LK=711CF68DE157 V7.1_SIGN=589426A4DD34
FEATURE GPOWLINK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 51E8078996A5 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CFAD00EE0D96 \
V7.1_LK=11E7078995A4 V7.1_SIGN=41703C1A9AD0
FEATURE GPSCREENADD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 2ADE86D4BD1C \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=BF734C52197A V7.1_LK=BAE0123E9CBF V7.1_SIGN=0C60885C0262
FEATURE GPSPECDECOMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3F84F6A1DFF6 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=D4400870EF86 V7.1_LK=DD3B93122C8B V7.1_SIGN=5BFB11E463E8
FEATURE GPWBPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B31BDA8B54B0 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=28BD6C62F11C \
V7.1_LK=B53BD88454B0 V7.1_SIGN=27E59C20E6C2
FEATURE HYDRAULICS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DA8B1E2A22A2 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=CF7FDBA6DC1E V7.1_LK=892632C7C181 V7.1_SIGN=0777587C08C4
FEATURE IWELLFILE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 46DA7A33E930 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=27462B60A1A2 \
V7.1_LK=F1EF9148E930 V7.1_SIGN=02FDF4BC61D4
FEATURE LAMSTAT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5924D4FCE076 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=1EAC70FC2A64 V7.1_LK=2274EB75B304 V7.1_SIGN=04DA27660ED2
FEATURE LDIDEMIG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 423B26EC78EE \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C636C8E6DCE0 \
V7.1_LK=E24226EC7FF1 V7.1_SIGN=BA0E72D667DE
FEATURE LDISHOTPRO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A36CA1DE4530 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=EDD592A20656 \
V7.1_LK=A30AA1DD4231 V7.1_SIGN=AE75C2DEB278
FEATURE LGR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B27A7063022F \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=4C2FC4BEE0E4 V7.1_LK=F01497ED6F15 V7.1_SIGN=700B68CAD1A0
FEATURE LOGEDIT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4A05AED41D4E \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7673F32C0D78 \
V7.1_LK=A2B5C3DB1D4E V7.1_SIGN=BB1E9AA83E72
FEATURE MDS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 37A6D6D55B27 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A46482C03564 \
V7.1_LK=3528D8B65B27 V7.1_SIGN=BA6F6F14E8F8
FEATURE MDSARCH licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7670D4A321AA \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C0375684F6B6 \
V7.1_LK=DDECF18221AA V7.1_SIGN=B7C51D2430E8
FEATURE MDSGOV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DF690FEBAB5F \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=42BB95CA91B0 \
V7.1_LK=E1B80FEBBA5F V7.1_SIGN=25C40B68A074
FEATURE MDSPOSTSEIS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C492D4540B05 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7EBCB8DC9E2A \
V7.1_LK=C674D2390B05 V7.1_SIGN=9203F6FC188A
FEATURE MDSPRESEIS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BD8BBFF80924 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9C5EC37C2DE4 \
V7.1_LK=BD49BFFBFA31 V7.1_SIGN=5FEEF07A752E
FEATURE MDSPROD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 CC76350C95F6 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=23978154680C \
V7.1_LK=C95E360B95F6 V7.1_SIGN=B25FC118C288
FEATURE MDSTRADE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 01F61CD6949B \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2CE738BCBD62 \
V7.1_LK=5BE51CD6836A V7.1_SIGN=645D69BE4496
FEATURE MDSWLOG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 68E3B5CD70BD \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=799E9974B608 \
V7.1_LK=9823B2CC70BD V7.1_SIGN=EE5357A00904
FEATURE MIMIC+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A20A8CF92CB2 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5444DF38CDF6 \
V7.1_LK=A43B8CF91DB2 V7.1_SIGN=2508D81C9310
FEATURE NETWORKPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DC6E1A5E6F17 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=29A0BC0A12E4 V7.1_LK=7B2479FB3D22 V7.1_SIGN=D2F6F5DC0972
FEATURE NEXUSBM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1BBEC0232CAC \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=1858975668FC V7.1_LK=18E9C40785EC V7.1_SIGN=6C1E7954742A
FEATURE NEXUSCM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C2B3492E4293 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=247E92B6FB3C V7.1_LK=02CB0EEA26F2 V7.1_SIGN=3CC963761792
FEATURE NEXUSDUAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7DF3A5E84C60 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AE70538614FA \
V7.1_LK=42EEA2E34C60 V7.1_SIGN=A479059636B8
FEATURE NEXUSEM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AA261F64E215 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=AB67BC6AF122 V7.1_LK=EFC7DAA06802 V7.1_SIGN=7A0AF0BEAB9C
FEATURE NEXUSMR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4FCE0E2F6DC3 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=AA7DCDD20924 V7.1_LK=9A59D75059A5 V7.1_SIGN=1806C0D6545A
FEATURE NEXUSPM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 76031AADEC62 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=299C9506DCAC V7.1_LK=31FE3039EB84 V7.1_SIGN=78AA9BE6351A
FEATURE NEXUSRTSM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3483101785B5 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=20FF96B0E9B4 \
V7.1_LK=5B7C0B1085B5 V7.1_SIGN=CD030748A224
FEATURE NEXUSRV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 063930125875 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=00BD7F5C1796 \
V7.1_LK=CEB11F035875 V7.1_SIGN=DA35791EDB86
FEATURE OPENVISION licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AA922EDD32C5 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=84166044480E \
V7.1_LK=AA582ECE35C4 V7.1_SIGN=E0608A3EFFCE
FEATURE OPENWIRE_DIRECT_WITSML licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
5763DF679891 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=E4C47476464E V7.1_LK=B1772D32DFE0 V7.1_SIGN=7CD3DC10AE48
FEATURE OPENWIRE_EDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 801FC0B2F116 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=51BC171A6CD6 \
V7.1_LK=F021C0B4F10D V7.1_SIGN=803E60CC2DB8
FEATURE OPENWIRE_MASTER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 13CEC859C5CA \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E10D4EA8F604 \
V7.1_LK=D722D726C5CA V7.1_SIGN=3ED631FAEC62
FEATURE OPENWIRE_OPENSPIRIT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 ACF8A15A9417 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1F95A27C9ECC \
V7.1_LK=AA80A3519417 V7.1_SIGN=1A3A7570548A
FEATURE OPENWIRE_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6DB8209A7595 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5EABDFBE3374 \
V7.1_LK=6F781E9B7595 V7.1_SIGN=02EB15A68B44
FEATURE OPENWIRE_SERVER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1B2837B0E74A \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2E8FE34C1388 \
V7.1_LK=BC742E95E74A V7.1_SIGN=4814EBE60752
FEATURE OPENWIRE_SERVER_EDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C7EA9CCD716C \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=605889448560 \
V7.1_LK=C53A9ED4716C V7.1_SIGN=33F19390D882
FEATURE OPENWIRE_SERVER_OW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1BDD08449A73 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=40D25ECAE3CC \
V7.1_LK=1B3B0821B956 V7.1_SIGN=85DE4AC6722E
FEATURE OPENWIRE_VIRTUAL_SERVER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
3C67340CFD40 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k \
SIGN=3A98961E0932 V7.1_LK=904F1F21FD40 V7.1_SIGN=B205BBB6DB54
FEATURE OPENWORKS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C3FC8DCDC46C \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=9ACCA6480594 V7.1_LK=E260F3088B86 V7.1_SIGN=02EEDA941338
FEATURE OPWCDRS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AD477009A0C7 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=054350729FE6 V7.1_LK=3BBC845D4767 V7.1_SIGN=87346CE0EFB4
FEATURE OPWCOMBINED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 366FF348B8F3 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=4D7632000A7C V7.1_LK=46D275BC2AD2 V7.1_SIGN=A027F5E81D54
FEATURE OPWCONSTRUCT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A1C1BE052849 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=56DD8CB8888C V7.1_LK=0BE77997D12D V7.1_SIGN=8C9057EA8294
FEATURE OPWCONTRACTOR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E83D2264B65A \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=57C36F42F5C8 V7.1_LK=9A91C7763A61 V7.1_SIGN=9CC1EBAE39FA
FEATURE OPWDRILLING licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0E79ACDAEBF0 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=B9F7B854B084 V7.1_LK=69BD264A6CB7 V7.1_SIGN=EC5859B42062
FEATURE OPWGEOLOGY licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9DF9F4B6D302 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=A7970198A5F6 V7.1_LK=BA5322D8F088 V7.1_SIGN=5BEA7654BB66
FEATURE OPWPACKAGE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F675C02EBED6 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=5B6B900AA556 V7.1_LK=11702869BFCF V7.1_SIGN=F4F0B862177C
FEATURE OPWPERFREVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9F6FD696D9CA \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=A4E737E4E16E V7.1_LK=838832F2E4C8 V7.1_SIGN=06FF80DC84B2
FEATURE OPWWELLSERVICE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EAA8D0861C2D \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=3F8F85EABCF2 V7.1_LK=C9C5255991AD V7.1_SIGN=AA9DF5440BC4
FEATURE PAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 103813706379 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8BF47C1A8598 \
V7.1_LK=0E98156D6379 V7.1_SIGN=520EEB9E4DF6
FEATURE PBLACKOIL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1F1EF39B73CC \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=9F2F2D8AA1F4 V7.1_LK=630676D71FDA V7.1_SIGN=E7AF688E17B4
FEATURE PCOMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3665C62AEB56 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=F9CD9BF25024 V7.1_LK=846809C282C4 V7.1_SIGN=36EFA9647778
FEATURE PE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 41D94C27D6DE \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AC61BD3AD29E \
V7.1_LK=414F4C16C3EF V7.1_SIGN=613020FA4C68
FEATURE PEGEOFRAME licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 FE8372B73A91 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F50F26C8B6E4 \
V7.1_LK=FE1D72945574 V7.1_SIGN=EB040576CDF8
FEATURE PESPATIAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 87E9AB18132D \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C3EAEED49CF0 \
V7.1_LK=F4CC90FB132D V7.1_SIGN=59D7A31846FC
FEATURE PETB licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AA3BF4C632B6 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=366FB93866B8 \
V7.1_LK=133DF4C8329D V7.1_SIGN=C1DFF3EC17F4
FEATURE PETROWORKS_ASSET licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 00D4E88B6D22 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F1998126B11A \
V7.1_LK=8CCBE88B6439 V7.1_SIGN=B465EB02FE0E
FEATURE PETROWORKS_PRO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 814409777EFC \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8AEB825C4F78 \
V7.1_LK=8319097773FC V7.1_SIGN=390E3618E8DA
FEATURE PHCUSTOM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7B42DDC4F74A \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=6EC823DC5792 \
V7.1_LK=DE3BDDC4F043 V7.1_SIGN=0B660400CB1A
FEATURE PNPROC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 84486E24951A \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=6C8E881A5D46 V7.1_LK=CCBAA2F16BE3 V7.1_SIGN=F667A1FAA8CA
FEATURE POLY licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8471EF0B0D0B \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=5B78ADF04C1A V7.1_LK=26C3ED395E38 V7.1_SIGN=19F549D6FCC8
FEATURE POSTPAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A59F4399493E \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8A3472E0E2D2 \
V7.1_LK=1D0B3CA0493E V7.1_SIGN=F53CAE06D436
FEATURE POSTSTACK licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 08327DA048DF \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=6660642EBBD2 V7.1_LK=DE22662A6B71 V7.1_SIGN=DE8D35B46994
FEATURE POSTSTACKESP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DCA0EC364001 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1E85715AD834 \
V7.1_LK=939EEC344016 V7.1_SIGN=B52862361C5E
FEATURE PRECISIONTARGET licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 72CBE585109F \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=001F106A9DDC \
V7.1_LK=1D7DCCBE109F V7.1_SIGN=2E351AEA0D86
FEATURE PRESGRAF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5C3FB344342D \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=82AA7478D63E \
V7.1_LK=B458B3444D42 V7.1_SIGN=71E5EF0AF134
FEATURE PRESGRAF_BP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 834F2F78C08D \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=008E96CEB73A \
V7.1_LK=8101315FC08D V7.1_SIGN=C218AD1C71F4
FEATURE PROFILE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 964BAF843EC4 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=7D32EB88BCFC V7.1_LK=652920527A55 V7.1_SIGN=08A19EDA5F4A
FEATURE PROJADMIN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 14F86F93F9D5 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D74916D04470 \
V7.1_LK=F3F96E94F9D5 V7.1_SIGN=295A51B43ECA
INCREMENT PROMAX2D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E93D95E8DB0E \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1E5D99E693D8 \
V7.1_LK=313B95E6DB19 V7.1_SIGN=F6ADB682609E
INCREMENT PROMAX2DUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 02634EB2EA56 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=EAC7058C32BE \
V7.1_LK=00B04EB2E756 V7.1_SIGN=8D0B6EDE442E
INCREMENT PROMAX3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8C9FE7CB7689 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=37661408FCA4 \
V7.1_LK=9CA1E7CD7698 V7.1_SIGN=B54BA9CC1220
INCREMENT PROMAX3DUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 02B4FE739903 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D33E9D723C64 \
V7.1_LK=040DFE73B203 V7.1_SIGN=127F0126BF06
INCREMENT PROMAX4D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0F5D39762DF8 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=891D63DC78FC \
V7.1_LK=535F39782DDB V7.1_SIGN=FD29F1F85E84
INCREMENT PROMAX4DUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6BBA528858E0 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=663A72BED412 \
V7.1_LK=6941528865E0 V7.1_SIGN=65F0A6E853C0
INCREMENT PROMAXDEV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 99EA15F5A2CF \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5F95E7D0B532 \
V7.1_LK=2DEA00F5A4CD V7.1_SIGN=9429C1766A0C
INCREMENT PROMAXDEVUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D6E44893046B \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B6BE259A1566 \
V7.1_LK=65B4599E046B V7.1_SIGN=B9C66F1A4684
INCREMENT PROMAXFIELD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C5F35E38E334 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BEE9B4720F76 \
V7.1_LK=31557919E334 V7.1_SIGN=C003C8A01970
INCREMENT PROMAXFIELDUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D48E669758B4 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2AEEA500BC70 \
V7.1_LK=0BA781B058B4 V7.1_SIGN=C8CD84C077BA
INCREMENT PROMAXVSP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5E7FC5FB849D \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7D04CA2EEE8C \
V7.1_LK=A27FA8FB869B V7.1_SIGN=3839AA229E72
INCREMENT PROMAXVSPUI licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4B9A2253C8B9 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=028A84E0E284 \
V7.1_LK=C34A1B5AC8B9 V7.1_SIGN=C89CD4F88430
FEATURE PVEZVAL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4ACA71D0D964 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=FFA87F0E0EDA \
V7.1_LK=8A3E74C9D964 V7.1_SIGN=D58851941674
FEATURE PVGEOL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7C04F594BB23 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CC44A92EDFAC \
V7.1_LK=7E3FF594B623 V7.1_SIGN=47D7D78EB2B0
FEATURE PVIP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5CFF58D71D76 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=4AAE5BA4715A V7.1_LK=F7C6F76EC8BF V7.1_SIGN=CBE133C0D096
FEATURE PVMAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9A730F3F35F7 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1C30E4329D48 \
V7.1_LK=E273003F33F9 V7.1_SIGN=5941193251FC
FEATURE PVSEIS2 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8B4973FF6894 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8D2CCDA673DA \
V7.1_LK=23F97EF86894 V7.1_SIGN=FFCF87440D08
FEATURE PVSEIS3 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A83DCA6F9FF1 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F88012F0804C \
V7.1_LK=10A1BD5C9FF1 V7.1_SIGN=E794D6B826BE
FEATURE QUIKCDP+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5E0934B936F3 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A48084C67A56 \
V7.1_LK=DA2834B95512 V7.1_SIGN=5C8A16DCB578
FEATURE QUIKDIF+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7435E36820F5 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=925CC2463DB0 \
V7.1_LK=0742E3682DE2 V7.1_SIGN=63CA05E2CB14
FEATURE QUIKDIG+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BEDDAAAE8F6C \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1555486499FA \
V7.1_LK=A3F4AAAEA687 V7.1_SIGN=0AB60F5A84F8
FEATURE QUIKRAY+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 736D022E0B5E \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1A47FD820D68 \
V7.1_LK=C368022E0659 V7.1_SIGN=A336AD0E1F2E
FEATURE QUIKSHOT+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D9C830506E2C \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BA34B3A28EC0 \
V7.1_LK=0AB7213F6E2C V7.1_SIGN=A2400C26C460
FEATURE QUIKVSP+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 524A8F3EC613 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0F02A7A06052 \
V7.1_LK=CA478F3EC30C V7.1_SIGN=86219A90CEDC
FEATURE QUIKWELL+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9DDDA375AA3B \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9208D0B4C824 \
V7.1_LK=64C68A5EAA3B V7.1_SIGN=B2AABC30E28C
FEATURE RAVE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E6081FC566FD \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=61E29D343F26 \
V7.1_LK=9E061FC3660C V7.1_SIGN=176E78C4FA4C
FEATURE RAYMAP+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4A14D0A9AEED \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=F9959C94816E \
V7.1_LK=B67CBBBAAEED V7.1_SIGN=43F5D0BEC3F4
FEATURE RDM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 478F621A3D8D \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=46BFB34E10BA \
V7.1_LK=45DF64133D8D V7.1_SIGN=996D391489EE
FEATURE REALTIMEVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B2B9E560439C \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=C81E49C6E73A V7.1_LK=D41DF26F5E51 V7.1_SIGN=28A5FCE494D2
FEATURE SCENARIOPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D5EF42EAABAE \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=FA8B2962C59A \
V7.1_LK=5F2B53F9ABAE V7.1_SIGN=C2B0F75CAB3C
FEATURE SEIS2D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A04FD5D18027 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A4394326A08E \
V7.1_LK=A2EED5D16F27 V7.1_SIGN=B9C5E818F03E
FEATURE SEIS3D licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1F87B2C216FE \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AC1A63AEFC18 \
V7.1_LK=1D18B2C22DFE V7.1_SIGN=834A4CCC4382
FEATURE SEISCUBE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 17ED10C03995 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CF79138AEEEC \
V7.1_LK=38E610C0328E V7.1_SIGN=AE1884244C22
FEATURE SEISQC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 62533C578416 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=6348D018F83C \
V7.1_LK=64783C576916 V7.1_SIGN=ECF85C0E0462
FEATURE SIGMAVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 EAF3067AF967 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=860ACDF2B46A \
V7.1_LK=7BFA0B81F967 V7.1_SIGN=EEB6548C8678
FEATURE SimResultsHPG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 38B79014F8D0 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CEEBE5F85C06 \
V7.1_LK=7CB77114FACE V7.1_SIGN=FD72AF129A3A
FEATURE SimResultsLE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DF09D596D5BE \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=151233E0B8C8 \
V7.1_LK=7F07D594D5BF V7.1_SIGN=0330CD7CEA84
FEATURE SIVA+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E1BA4F1DC1FC \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0AE26A8E8AE2 \
V7.1_LK=41BA541DC3FA V7.1_SIGN=B13E6F3C9C88
FEATURE SLIPR+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DE3063A48941 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BD544A38C692 \
V7.1_LK=E06B63A48441 V7.1_SIGN=1EB1BF460046
FEATURE SPECDECOMP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6805339C3653 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9CFAD3605B22 \
V7.1_LK=686733993556 V7.1_SIGN=E5EC8C34D06A
FEATURE SPIPE_BHA_CSPEED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D3E060CF7D67 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=62AE8A14851A V7.1_LK=F0AB47D9D163 V7.1_SIGN=113AB388FCB2
FEATURE STRATWORKS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 ECB057A0DD26 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B1DF13A82FE0 \
V7.1_LK=EC7A5789D42D V7.1_SIGN=F14BE3BA810C
FEATURE STRATWORKS_3DVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D38953EE75C6 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E54CB3201BD4 \
V7.1_LK=7CA06C0575C6 V7.1_SIGN=F88533CC4D18
FEATURE STRESSCHECK_CASINGSEAT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 \
61D604A258B8 VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=2B768CDA6532 V7.1_LK=55632FF95540 V7.1_SIGN=3781EE7466BA
FEATURE SUPERS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 28452B9D8702 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=95C7968E6D38 \
V7.1_LK=26522B9D7402 V7.1_SIGN=A5A7438A2566
FEATURE SURFACE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B420176683B5 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=B2934C1CBEBC V7.1_LK=83887399B204 V7.1_SIGN=3999D99C275E
FEATURE SURGE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0E7549BE316D \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=C1DEFDD4CF0A V7.1_LK=DEDA6481EF1E V7.1_SIGN=FAA26864A814
FEATURE SURGE_WELLCONTROL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1C7E86E087EA \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=983CCB48FBBA V7.1_LK=C20D106CB0A9 V7.1_SIGN=4BDC905CD63E
FEATURE SYNTOOL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E4E4D7DE4301 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=A740997A9086 \
V7.1_LK=8CFCDADF4301 V7.1_SIGN=9F5B58B0C8D2
FEATURE TDQ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A4671E7C0579 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=05B8A354D038 \
V7.1_LK=A61F1C6D0579 V7.1_SIGN=B4E9B6A82006
FEATURE THERM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 27D7F1E47A43 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=2D7AA02E4898 V7.1_LK=CC179E15B7CB V7.1_SIGN=BEBDBA0CEEA2
FEATURE TORQUEDRAG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D4CF00C713D0 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=0677CFE6ABCA V7.1_LK=E3F77D3CA46C V7.1_SIGN=6C16C960B6F2
FEATURE TOW_FO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 665DB9D95C4D \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=ED3FD546345E \
V7.1_LK=64CEB9D9654D V7.1_SIGN=93C2EB123F1C
FEATURE TOW_HHFO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AD1CD32325CB \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BB0786DE6790 \
V7.1_LK=D329D32332B8 V7.1_SIGN=7903205CE16C
FEATURE TOW_PA licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DAFFCBC9881B \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=4B5986244E36 \
V7.1_LK=DC5CCBC9A51B V7.1_SIGN=077281F41DB2
FEATURE TOW_PUMPER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6A3047D57B80 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=832032E8A0F4 \
V7.1_LK=6AAA47C46C91 V7.1_SIGN=F43BC012F902
FEATURE TOW_REVINT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8D94EE52BD46 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=3CD503428B30 \
V7.1_LK=8D64EE2FD829 V7.1_SIGN=662997C86FA8
FEATURE TOW_SCADA licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9F8E24073FF8 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=405B5D082EC2 \
V7.1_LK=8A8317FC3FF8 V7.1_SIGN=66996C2A6D74
FEATURE TOW_WELL_COUNT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 15F37D2BFA0B \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AAB9669AF0AA \
V7.1_LK=172E7D2BF50B V7.1_SIGN=9A3D9150660E
FEATURE TOWREG_AR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5173E78BD47F \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=42845B2AA9F0 \
V7.1_LK=DC80F298D47F V7.1_SIGN=BEBD3DDEE9BC
FEATURE TOWREG_CA licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 94A759BA324B \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=BB0564CAD8B0 \
V7.1_LK=DDAE62C1324B V7.1_SIGN=B0CDC5501D3A
FEATURE TOWREG_CO licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7773D54CA633 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=4CE28E70BC42 \
V7.1_LK=4486E65FA633 V7.1_SIGN=96B7CB5ECA1E
FEATURE TOWREG_KS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 5F194598A67B \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=055774A0241C \
V7.1_LK=04244EA3A67B V7.1_SIGN=533F8E9C02A6
FEATURE TOWREG_LA_OGP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A4B67E40BD57 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2E0F388AA84A \
V7.1_LK=64B67D40BB59 V7.1_SIGN=878D09C41164
FEATURE TOWREG_LA_WR1 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6BBCB8DABB61 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E5E659DC5C6C \
V7.1_LK=F3BCBFDAB963 V7.1_SIGN=D9C6C8C86318
FEATURE TOWREG_MMS_OGOR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 28237BB555B2 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=742F9E70E5A0 \
V7.1_LK=98B9848C55B2 V7.1_SIGN=A92F7DE83C68
FEATURE TOWREG_MMS_PASR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1188743C3B7E \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=7BB84B0ED7AC \
V7.1_LK=A1F079373B7E V7.1_SIGN=319373861BC6
FEATURE TOWREG_MS_17 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E187F9267FC8 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=19447510F94A \
V7.1_LK=9D85F9247FE5 V7.1_SIGN=05393A365944
FEATURE TOWREG_MS_91215Z licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D8E2FE9BDB23 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B2FB5AC0497A \
V7.1_LK=72D7FE9BD038 V7.1_SIGN=60D4B55A64BA
FEATURE TOWREG_MT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 B01ED359747B \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2075798654AA \
V7.1_LK=EFFFB63A747B V7.1_SIGN=0A493630FFA2
FEATURE TOWREG_ND licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9E2681F581F4 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=187530FCDCD6 \
V7.1_LK=111B78EA81F4 V7.1_SIGN=50283D00258C
FEATURE TOWREG_NM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 8CB52B8E452E \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=6D2EDBA4987C \
V7.1_LK=F1B83091452E V7.1_SIGN=B53D24B8762C
FEATURE TOWREG_NV licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3564E5D38504 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=9B5C148EB000 \
V7.1_LK=EC5DDCCC8504 V7.1_SIGN=607D6356D476
FEATURE TOWREG_SD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 E1332F29DE55 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=848E1E82BFE4 \
V7.1_LK=20342E2ADE55 V7.1_SIGN=FF1E421E91F2
FEATURE TOWREG_TX_H10 licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C99F62084A6E \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8D096C941F02 \
V7.1_LK=1D9F77084C6C V7.1_SIGN=91F62C301114
FEATURE TOWREG_TX_PR licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 AE1C121F7D17 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=840E13C6A390 \
V7.1_LK=321E12217D26 V7.1_SIGN=1CCB8EC4EE16
FEATURE TOWREG_UT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 C074F319ACD3 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B79FEEA4249E \
V7.1_LK=FF55D6FAACD3 V7.1_SIGN=77AAE9364516
FEATURE TOWREG_WY licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 F16EC1922667 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=1F1D5E3C20DC \
V7.1_LK=5785DAA92667 V7.1_SIGN=B63753B037E0
FEATURE TRACER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 71A9119855B7 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=3E2769CAD570 V7.1_LK=59C56DA46CCD V7.1_SIGN=75B5C254C1D4
FEATURE TRACPLANNER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 A3B123ACF472 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E5B6416E7BA0 \
V7.1_LK=A10925C1F472 V7.1_SIGN=5D203BF2AA22
FEATURE TRACPLANNER_ADVANCED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 0F55BABE0980 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=2ADDE5E6550E \
V7.1_LK=6753BABC098F V7.1_SIGN=1CB7EC4682E4
FEATURE TRACPLANNER_XPRESS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 7CAB37CF0723 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=72DCE7FAA4A2 \
V7.1_LK=7CE937CC0226 V7.1_SIGN=B9415C94DB68
FEATURE TWSCONCURRENT licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 6E685713A696 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=359830442422 \
V7.1_LK=38686613A498 V7.1_SIGN=F280C7DC41D4
FEATURE TWSHOST licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9C57F8C1F86A \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=73817830EF4A \
V7.1_LK=4C4BFDC0F86A V7.1_SIGN=C1D47D82B9BC
FEATURE TWSNAMED licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 176124938185 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C3555EDC1CCE \
V7.1_LK=BF6E24938E72 V7.1_SIGN=53BF09CC7E3E
FEATURE TWSPBEX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9DB551A10B5A \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D43755F2C5F4 \
V7.1_LK=251D5A940B5A V7.1_SIGN=96A250209EEE
FEATURE VESPA+ licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 977EBB993CBD \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=0B3231068E9A \
V7.1_LK=9539BB9937BD V7.1_SIGN=543F5B50CE58
FEATURE VIP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3140B00BE82F \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=E750367A770C V7.1_LK=7F2575A32B4D V7.1_SIGN=28BBF8F6D562
FEATURE WC_DEEPWATER licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3DB76B8CAA26 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=44FD0CD09BC0 V7.1_LK=1ACD6CCAD764 V7.1_SIGN=2918B27AB3CC
FEATURE WC_DETERMINISTIC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 137FB2AC60E4 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=AA7483302C50 \
V7.1_LK=2D74B2AC55B9 V7.1_SIGN=84C2F2541434
FEATURE WC_PROBABILISTIC licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3F0F4E367A4C \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D81505A01618 \
V7.1_LK=77284E369345 V7.1_SIGN=089D5EB6A092
FEATURE WELLBOREPLAN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 61FEE010B5D2 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=CFC6EE1E8112 \
V7.1_LK=31FCE00EB5C9 V7.1_SIGN=020AE5A4FACC
FEATURE WELLCAT_DRILL_CASING licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BA8C86F32DEA \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=AE22959A8234 V7.1_LK=074D34FAD514 V7.1_SIGN=C7AFBAE297F0
FEATURE WELLCAT_MULTAX licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3342052688E5 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=85577194044E V7.1_LK=2E8EA96420C4 V7.1_SIGN=9E9084061ACA
FEATURE WELLCAT_STEAM licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BB8311E4CD29 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=BE98D3124856 V7.1_LK=10BFB381EB74 V7.1_SIGN=65FC1450391C
FEATURE WELLCAT_TUBE_PROD licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 45CA968B009D \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=20CCFF5E068A V7.1_LK=96C61797F79B V7.1_SIGN=8608B2C635F8
FEATURE WELLCONTROL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1E282B13D1FF \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k BORROW \
SIGN=899A7850B82A V7.1_LK=733B5957FA24 V7.1_SIGN=00D207121AF0
FEATURE WOW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 52373BF0AC2E \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D7062B46BF96 \
V7.1_LK=50CF3DF5AC2E V7.1_SIGN=50A52EA2992A
FEATURE WOWGL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 D16C4A917C80 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=D7215B6647C2 \
V7.1_LK=E96C61917A82 V7.1_SIGN=45D1FA2C2ED6
FEATURE WSFUSIONBASE licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 3D659D67833C \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E110FE2EDDF2 \
V7.1_LK=99679D698331 V7.1_SIGN=08AC73503676
FEATURE WSFUSIONFULL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 441ECE17DA6E \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=DCDA8DC25A3A \
V7.1_LK=3620CE19DA7F V7.1_SIGN=DFD6B098F80A
FEATURE WSFUSIONSYN licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 DCC841646955 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=FEFD8E060C0E \
V7.1_LK=DAB443516955 V7.1_SIGN=ED7447624D12
FEATURE XDF licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 51338C531246 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8D33AB6AC092 \
V7.1_LK=53F78A441246 V7.1_SIGN=18AC9546BDAA
FEATURE ZAP licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 57D6FF92B315 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=B95F4D3ECBBA \
V7.1_LK=5935FD77B315 V7.1_SIGN=B5B89F92F1AC
FEATURE ZCL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 68A701343533 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8A2A9B72AC1C \
V7.1_LK=665703413533 V7.1_SIGN=FAA845C4C904
FEATURE ZENG licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 BDDD914FBA03 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=E439478A322C \
V7.1_LK=E5DB914DBA12 V7.1_SIGN=DEF9149CA14C
FEATURE ZFULL licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4041807A99E8 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C0E1F9D040D0 \
V7.1_LK=11416B7A97EA V7.1_SIGN=E731B602897A
FEATURE ZMAP_3DVIEW licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 1DE96EF7B626 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=5D11032406C4 \
V7.1_LK=1B9370ECB626 V7.1_SIGN=5F5A3EB25B9E
FEATURE ZMAPPLUS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 9991EDDED6BA \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8FA57F98FB8A \
V7.1_LK=11A4EDDEE9B1 V7.1_SIGN=3426DECAE5AE
FEATURE ZMS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 81A17D4B2698 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=8C11C20AE6B6 \
V7.1_LK=83FF7B682698 V7.1_SIGN=08E3EA78C6C8
FEATURE ZSEIS licsrv 5000 30-dec-2077 999 4A9CDB853053 \
VENDOR_STRING=Landmark ISSUER=Doctor2k SIGN=C59FF2AE87E4 \
V7.1_LK=D69CF2852E55 V7.1_SIGN=B214B012A048
#
# END
#

----------


## zahir984

and please upload LAM R 5000 installation file. 

with budle of thanks.

----------


## ahmed_d

Please can any one upload Landmark  R 5000 or EDM on 4Shared, please
Thanks.

----------


## TryRachmaputra

I cant use ur License, im confuse with 

SERVER experien-d24d34. ID=7700-7700 2013

is it Server HOSTNAME MACADRESS 2013 ??

----------


## willbe

Change experien-d24d34. for your own computer name.

See More: Landmark 5000.1.0

----------


## Maunapar

Please re-load the deposites link's.......................they don't work

----------


## lino2008

please i need help whit install, y cant install de database

----------


## haldir

helpme, i need the packages of R5000 for linux.

----------


## jovyan

If you can send me links to the installer I can help you out.

----------


## wgwdh

Please someone can help me to open the help documentations.
When I click the ? on the top of the window, it doesnot work and in the x terminal get the msg:

(evince:10219): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.

It maybe the configuration problem since my promax 5000 is working.
Best regards,

----------


## lh_cyz

I need landmark 5000.8.1 license ,help!

----------


## abababa

upload 5000.8.1 or newer to i share license, is deal.

----------


## Eng_Hany

Please can any one re-upload  Landmark 5000.1.0 with license

----------


## mh-1363

Hi there,

First of all, I thank you very much for sharing the Landmark software.

By the way, I have downloaded the Landmark 5000.1 and installed all of Thirdpty 5000.1, EDM and EDT respectively and replace the License.dat (Exist in downloaded file) with the License.dat in directory (C:\Landmark\LAM), but I had a problem when I was running the software as follows:

"Unable to find a valid License.
No valid bitlock, Network Security file or other Licensing Device was found.
Please contact your administrator or Landmark Licensing at License@lgc.com"

So, Could you please help me to omit this problem? 
whether I have installed the software correctly or not!!

I look forward to hearing from you.

Best Regards

----------


## rcer

mh-1363,

what type of license do you have?

is it a floating or a node-locked  license?

Copy one feature line from your license when you reply, so I can have a look, then I might be ble to help

rgds

RCER

----------


## rcer

mh-1363,

what type of license do you have?

is it a floating or a node-locked  license?

Copy one feature line from your license when you reply, so I can have a look, then I might be ble to help

rgds

RCER

----------


## rchumpi

Hi Mh-1363


After od install of Thirdpty 5000.1, EDM and EDT respectively and replace the License.dat in directory (C:\Landmark\LAM), 
Any questions?
Do you have 32 or 64bits?
If you have 64bits, update the Landmark 5000.1 with EDT_5000.1.9.0_Release.exe, EDT_5000.1.9.1_-----.exe and EDT_5000.1.9.2_-----, these updates the Landmark for install the SQL 64bits and run on 64bits.

The message:
"Unable to find a valid License.
 No valid bitlock, Network Security file or other Licensing Device was found.
 Please contact your administrator or Landmark Licensing at License@lgc.com"

Can be due to a problem with the user, check this path: C:\Windows\System32 and look the file odbcad32.exe
In this file check option "System DNS" and look if exist "EDM 5000.1 Single User Db", if not exist create it. Can you read the file EDM_Drilling_Database.pdf in C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.1\Documentation for install it using SQL database.

Best regardsSee More: Landmark 5000.1.0

----------


## rchumpi

Hi Mh-1363
After od install of Thirdpty 5000.1, EDM and EDT respectively and replace the License.dat in directory (C:\Landmark\LAM), 
Any questions?
Do you have 32 or 64bits?
If you have 64bits, update the Landmark 5000.1 with EDT_5000.1.9.0_Release.exe, EDT_5000.1.9.1_-----.exe and EDT_5000.1.9.2_-----, these updates the Landmark for install the SQL 64bits and run on 64bits.

The message:
"Unable to find a valid License.
 No valid bitlock, Network Security file or other Licensing Device was found.
 Please contact your administrator or Landmark Licensing at License@lgc.com"

Can be due to a problem with the user, check this path: C:\Windows\System32 and look the file odbcad32.exe
In this file check option "System DNS" and look if exist "EDM 5000.1 Single User Db", if not exist create it. Can you read the file EDM_Drilling_Database.pdf in C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.1\Documentation for install it using SQL database.

Best regards

----------


## mh-1363

Hi
Thank you for your reply.
My problem has been solved.
Best Regards





> mh-1363,
> 
> what type of license do you have?
> 
> is it a floating or a node-locked  license?
> 
> Copy one feature line from your license when you reply, so I can have a look, then I might be ble to help
> 
> rgds
> ...

----------


## mh-1363

Hi rchumpi,
Thank so ever much for your help.
I have installed and ran the landmark without any problem.
Best Wishe




> Hi Mh-1363
> After od install of Thirdpty 5000.1, EDM and EDT respectively and replace the License.dat in directory (C:\Landmark\LAM), 
> Any questions?
> Do you have 32 or 64bits?
> If you have 64bits, update the Landmark 5000.1 with EDT_5000.1.9.0_Release.exe, EDT_5000.1.9.1_-----.exe and EDT_5000.1.9.2_-----, these updates the Landmark for install the SQL 64bits and run on 64bits.
> 
> The message:
> "Unable to find a valid License.
>  No valid bitlock, Network Security file or other Licensing Device was found.
> ...

----------


## MOHAMEDROSHDI

plz help me to set up land mark
Can be due to a problem with the user, check this path: C:\Windows\System32 and look the file odbcad32.exe
In this file check option "System DNS" and look if exist "EDM 5000.1 Single User Db", if not exist create it. Can you read the file EDM_Drilling_Database.pdf in C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.1\Documentation for install it using SQL database.

plz step by step show me how can i install the program

----------


## MOHAMEDROSHDI

plz any one help me step by step , i already set the program after every thing seemed ok , i have this


The message:
"Unable to find a valid License.
No valid bitlock, Network Security file or other Licensing Device was found.
Please contact your administrator or Landmark Licensing at License@lgc.com"
 i did this below but still prpblem

----------


## jrtn

you must to add the license path to LM_LICENSE_FILE enviromental variable.
the path is like: c/landmark/lam/license.dat or something like that
check this
regards

----------


## MOHAMEDROSHDI

my e-mail on yahoo is moh_roshdi@ yahoo.com 

plz i need to install this program 

i set every thing but still not working


step by step plz

----------


## MOHAMEDROSHDI

i dont know how i check plz can u contact me on yahoo ???

moh_roshdi@yahoo.com

----------


## MOHAMEDROSHDI

i dont know how i check plz can u contact me on yahoo ???

moh_roshdi@yahoo.com

----------


## MOHAMEDROSHDI

when click on open wells , had box but , no data source

----------


## ananda1

MOHAMEDROSHDI or anyone else. Coud you please tell me how to check this option "System DNS" in this file odbcad32.exe? I managed to install all Landmark files R5000.1 but I am facing problems with the database. I dont have this "Single User Db" and I couldnt find this option "System DNS" you mentioned before. If you can help me, I really appreciate. I really need it because I am aboutto start in a new job an I need to practise. Please. Thank you. Regards.

----------


## rchumpi

Hi Ananda1
First, check in "Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Management Studio Express" that the database EDMDB is installed. If it is installed, continue..
Second, run program C:\windows\winOWO64\odbcad32.exe (Win 7 64bits) or C:\windows\system32\odbcad32.exe (Win XP 32bits) and check in "Systen DNS" the Name "EDM 5000.1 Single user Db" if not exist, add a data source, this data source is used for open alls the applications of landmarks.
Regards


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Landmark 5000.1.0

----------


## rchumpi

Hi Ananda1
First, check in "Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Management Studio Express" that the database EDMDB is installed. If it is installed, continue..
Second, run program C:\windows\winOWO64\odbcad32.exe (Win 7 64bits) or C:\windows\system32\odbcad32.exe (Win XP 32bits) and check in "Systen DNS" the Name "EDM 5000.1 Single user Db" if not exist, add a data source, this data source is used for open alls the applications of landmarks.
Regards
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abhk

hello,
I followed the procedure for the download, all the shortcut icons for compass, well plan were installed on my desktop. But when I click any of them, I get an error message "windows cannot find 'compass\bin\cfw32.exe.' . Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again"

Please help

Abhishek

----------


## abhk

hello,
I followed the procedure for the download, all the shortcut icons for compass, well plan were installed on my desktop. But when I click any of them, I get an error message "windows cannot find 'compass\bin\cfw32.exe.' . Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again"

Please help

Abhishek

----------


## ananda1

Hello rchumpi. Thank you for your post. I checked all information you said and I dont have ay of that. I uninstalled all software, all folders and installed it all again and after installing EDM 5000.1 there was some kind of error message saying that it was not possible to attach SSUtils. Do you have the link to EDM 5000.1.9? Or do you kow how to fix that? Others things like license I manage to use but the database I cannot use and I really need to use this software. I really appreciate your help. Please.

----------


## rchumpi

Hi abhk;
These error "windows cannot find compass\bin\cfw32.exe, Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again"; It is due to modules not found the path to the executable file. Can you check if the "Environment" directory exists within the directory landmark?. Within this directory there should be a file "SetEDTEnvVars_5000_1.bat"
This problem is resolved by updating to version 5000.1.9 (EDT_5000.1.9.0_Release.exe, EDT_5000.1.9.1_-----.exe & EDT_5000.1.9.2_-----.exe)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  (In this link is the version 5000.1.9 and 5000.1.10)
xxxx=4shared

----------


## ananda1

Hey rchumpi thank you very much for your hlp. I made it. Its working ery well. Thanks a lot.

----------


## Taha Mohamed

jrtn

Thanks for your messages 

I have question about license issue; that i finished installing Landmark 5000.1 & checked enviromental variables & found license path;ok
But still had invalid lic

Could you help me how to valid landmark 5000.1

thank you too much

----------


## Taha Mohamed

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Taha Mohamed

jrtn

PLZ could you help me how to validate landmark 5000.1.10

thank you

----------


## ananda1

Hey Taha,
At page 7 of this forum there is a copy of a license file. Try to copy and replace the license.dat file. Also, be sure that you've followed all the steps to install, including download and instal the release.

----------


## ananda1

Hey Taha,
At page 7 of this forum there is a copy of a license file. Try to copy and replace the license.dat file. Also, be sure that you've followed all the steps to install, including download and instal the release.

----------


## windy martdianzah

Hi mh-1363,

I'm kinda need Landmark 5000 EDT
do you have any link for this software,



Many thanks and wish you all the bestSee More: Landmark 5000.1.0

----------


## Taha Mohamed

Hey ananda1

   First of all thank you for your reply; & appreciated your quickly response....

I had the three EXE file for Landmark 5000.1 & also upgrade file for land mark 5000.1.10 & i think i finished installing without any problems

the point that the message of license & i replace it also i confirmed that path of license is correct from enviromental variable and the IMtool file i configured the license to confirm the computer name is correct although i did all right i have same problem...


So; if you have license file which worked with you without problem please share it again


Regards

----------


## ananda1

Does anyone have any of those, please, share:

NEXUS/VIP R5000.6
DMS R500.5
WELL PLANNER R5000.
DecisionSpace Drilling Engineering 5000.1.11.0
EDT 5000.1.12 Release

I really need it. thank you very much.

----------


## samuelektro

I get this error opening OPEN WELLS

No valid Bitlock, Network Security File or Other Licensing Device was found

1- I have this file EDMDB on (C:Landmark/EDT_5000.1/EDM/Databases) ... IT IS OK
2- I go to C:Windows/System32/odbcad32
3- I open Systen DNS
4- BUT, I DON'T HAVE THIS FILE ---> EDM 5000.1 Single user Db

HOW MAY I CREATE THAT ????

PLEASE HELP, I must install it

----------


## samuelektro

I get this error opening OPEN WELLS

No valid Bitlock, Network Security File or Other Licensing Device was found

1- I have this file EDMDB on (C:Landmark/EDT_5000.1/EDM/Databases) ... IT IS OK
2- I go to C:Windows/System32/odbcad32
3- I open Systen DNS
4- BUT, I DON'T HAVE THIS FILE ---> EDM 5000.1 Single user Db

HOW MAY I CREATE THAT ????

PLEASE HELP, I must install it

----------


## selfcolor

hi,all
during installing, EDM 5000.1 Single user Db is setup, but need to be login, I don't have name and pass, please help

----------


## fabri986

> Hi abhk;
> These error "windows cannot find compass\bin\cfw32.exe, Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again"; It is due to modules not found the path to the executable file. Can you check if the "Environment" directory exists within the directory landmark?. Within this directory there should be a file "SetEDTEnvVars_5000_1.bat"
> This problem is resolved by updating to version 5000.1.9 (EDT_5000.1.9.0_Release.exe, EDT_5000.1.9.1_-----.exe & EDT_5000.1.9.2_-----.exe)
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are u fucking kidding me? did u open that link? it is a fucking porno web site

----------


## rcer

user edm
pwd Landmark1

----------


## ahmedismail

*could any one states the steps of installation clearly and how to make this software licence and worked correctly*     ??????????

this will help many of people

----------


## ahmedismail

*could any one states the steps of installation clearly and how to make this software licence and worked correctly*     ??????????

this will help many of people

----------


## kadersaada47

plz help me to set up land mark
Can be due to a problem with the user, check this path: C:\Windows\System32 and look the file odbcad32.exe
In this file check option "System DNS" and look if exist "EDM 5000.1 Single User Db", if not exist create it. Can you read the file EDM_Drilling_Database.pdf in C:\Landmark\EDT_5000.1\Documentation for install it using SQL database.

----------


## ioma93

Plz help me. How to fix Nexus 5000.0.2 error: License Manager Error - Could not checkout DTGUI (when the SimDataStudio starts).
In lmgrd and licsrv - Invalid license key for "Openwire_edm"* Invalid license key for "Openwire_master" and etc.
Please upload working license.dat))

----------


## nvnvnv

please does anyone can share Landmark License manager LAM R5000.x (x64) ?

See More: Landmark 5000.1.0

----------


## ioma93

Plz help me. How to fix Nexus 5000.0.2 error: License Manager Error - Could not checkout DTGUI (when the SimDataStudio starts).
In lmgrd and licsrv - Invalid license key for "Openwire_edm" Invalid license key for "Openwire_master" and etc.
Please upload working lic (license) file for landmark (Nexus) R5000.

----------


## shashankpetrosavy

Can anyone please share the link to download landmark ***** with its license?

----------


## gonnay

hi friends 
i install land mark R 5000.1 but it doesn*t  work 
always  get massage about can not connect to sql server and or can not find the license
thank you all

----------


## khaledagwa

I have the same message

----------


## corex

I have All Landmark Geophysics, Geoscience, Drilling, Reservoir and completion software all latest version with med, if someone need it we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

